# Remove the redirect home page



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Please consider removing the you will be redirected to the new home page splash page. I do not have the forums book marked on every computer I use, it easy to type in dbstalk.com and pop right to dbstalk, but now I usually then click the link because it is faster than waiting.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think they need to have that redirect page. I bet it has something to do with either the web server or the vBulletin software. 

Or, I don't know what I'm talking about (good chance)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually James you are close. When anyone types in http://www.dbstalk.com, the web server opens an index.php OR index.html file. In this case, both the new home page and the forum home page are .php so since the forums and the home page are in the same directory on the server, the home page file has to be re-directed. We didn't have this problem with the old home page because it was index.html.

There is a way to fix it but it would mean some massive re-configuring of the forum files which I really don't want to do at this time. Will probably do it sometime in the future during a software upgrade.


----------

